# Ferry to Caen



## maz49 (May 11, 2011)

We are hoping to take our motorhome, smart car and trailer on the Portsmouth to Caen ferry at the end of March.

Two questions to all you experienced travellers:-

If we catch the afternoon ferry from Portsmouth we will not arrive in France until 21.30 and at the moment I cannot find any site in close proximity that will be open both at that time of night and that time of year. Any suggestions please.

Secondly am I right in supposing that it is possible to stay in the port carpark overnight if we want to catch the early morning ferry home later in the year.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We have used that route many times, with and without the MH but we tend to use it slightly differently;

we try to book a departure from the UK for the evening and a cabin overnight (we are Club Voyage members), so have a meal onboard, sleep overnight have a good breakfast and then leave the ferry at about 0800 - that makes an easy journey across the channel and we arrive rested and ready to drive.

We often do the same in the other direction - either from Caen, from St Malo or even Roscoff (the most expensive) since once again we use the travel time over the sea to sleep.

It is a deliberate policy since one of us (and it's not me :lol: ) is not a good sailor and tends to get somewhat green if the sea is lumpy.....  

Dave


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Long time since I've done that route with the M/H but it is legal to stop in any carpark in France as long as there is no sign that says you can't. It is also legal to park at the side of the road so as long as it causes no obstruction that gives you another option if you can't park in the ferry park at night. Just remember that the end of March is Easter time so it may be a bit busier than usual off-peak conditions.

The same information would then be valid for the way back.

If you are looking at booking with Brittany Ferries and don't have it yourself, I can let you have a code for 10% off the ferry fares. Anyone who'd like to have it is welcome to drop me a pm and I'll send it to them.


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Just been on the Brittany Ferries site and this is what they say about staying at Caen.

Parking at Ouistreham ferry port

There is an open car park at the passenger terminal for a maximum stay of 72 hours. There is no charge for parking here but it is at the owner's risk. Cars, caravans and motor homes can park in the car lanes overnight after the last departure of the day if they are booked on the first departure of the morning and there is 24 hour access to toilet facilities.

So there you are, problem solved!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Mrs W just beat me to it Maz.

There's plenty of room, though you will probably have to unhitch your trailer to tuck it out of the way.

If you zoom in on Google Maps >> Here << you can see the car park quite clearly, right in front of the check-in and cafeteria area. Most of the cars disappear in the early evening so no problem.

The cafeteria is pretty naff, but there is a Hotel Ibis just across the road which serves decent coffee - and a light snack if you need one.

It couldn't be more convenient.

Dave

P.S. If you are unlucky and can't find a space, drive straight out of the port and carry on for a few hundred yards and there's a big parking area which usually has a few motorhomes and a couple of lorries overnighting. It is precisely here 49.280061,-0.250081 if you want to check on Google Street View to be sure of finding it easily.


----------



## Nordet (Jan 27, 2008)

And there is always the aire on the Boulevard Maritime - turn sharp right on leaving the port, follow the road round for a couple of minutes and the aire is on the right.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Nordet said:


> And there is always the aire on the Boulevard Maritime - turn sharp right on leaving the port, follow the road round for a couple of minutes and the aire is on the right.


Hi Nordet

I didn't mention the Aire (good though it is) because it's one hell of a right turn for an Apache with a trailer on the back.

I don't think he would even be able to do it, and there will be a stream of hassling traffic coming off the ferry - unless he is last off. (Google Maps makes it look easier than it is in reality - and it looks tight enough on there!!)

Apart from which I think trucks and lorries are prohibited from turning right at that junction. 8O

Dave


----------



## Nordet (Jan 27, 2008)

I only mentioned it as in December they wouldn't let me stop on the exit of the port as it was full with lorries. 
We went into town, no chance with the trailer, so we went around the one way system with the idea of going back into the port car park, but as it looked very busy, carried onto the aire that was empty.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

The Aire is always packed and I wouldn't bother trying. It's popular with those darn French and they tend to stay there a long time. I have stayed on the BF car park many times but as mentioned earlier you might have to unhitch the car but in March even that may be unnecessary.


----------

